# /multidoc/edit/edit.php "Bug"



## s0n0fsam (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

das encoding in */multidoc/edit/edit.php* ist seit diversen Versionen fehlerhaft, so dass Umlaute falsch dargestellt werden.

Lösung: Nutzung von html-kodierten Umlauten im Quelltext, also statt ä -> &auml; usw. usf.
Oder im Zweifelsfall gleich die Zeichenkodierungen in der Datenbank/Sprachpaketen/Code richtig anpassen.
Grüße


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2009)

Das encoding ist seit Jahren gleich. ISPConfig setzt es voraus dass Du es in einer MySQL datenbank mit Charset Latin1 installierst, vermutlich hast Du utf-8 genommen.


----------



## s0n0fsam (4. Aug. 2009)

Es sollte aber nicht davon abhängen, welches Encoding die DB hat, oder?


----------



## Till (4. Aug. 2009)

Doch, das tut es aber. Die DB muss unbedingt latin-1 haben, sonst schlägt das decodieren der Form Objekte fehl, da php einfach noch nicht durch und durch multibyte fähig ist.


----------

